# Glare



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

My cousin bought a kindle fire 8, she want to know if she reads it at beach will there be a glare.
Thanks
Amy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

almost certainly.

The Fire is just an android tablet with added Amazon apps, etc. There are some settings you can adjust somewhat -- screen brightness, tone of the back-lighting (bluish to yellowish), and the screen/print color when reading that might make it workable. But it's a shiny screen like any other tablet and phone so very bright sunlight is going to be problematic. She might do o.k. in the shade.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> almost certainly.
> 
> The Fire is just an android tablet with added Amazon apps, etc. There are some settings you can adjust somewhat -- screen brightness, tone of the back-lighting (bluish to yellowish), and the screen/print color when reading that might make it workable. But it's a shiny screen like any other tablet and phone so very bright sunlight is going to be problematic. She might do o.k. in the shade.


Thanks Ann


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Anne nailed it.  Bright light, especially sunlight will cause glare.  That can be helped somewhat by angling the fire to help reduce the glare.  The best bet would be to get one of the e ink readers for outdoor use.


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

Or don't read with the sun behind you, is an inexpensive solution as she has already bought the fire,


----------



## Tunji99 (Oct 22, 2017)

You could also get a matte screen protector. That is what I did. It cut down on the glare significantly. But it does dull the screen just a little. For me it was worth it. They are pretty cheap on Amazon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

